# Hunt test 2012



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

*Southern Michigan** Springer Spaniel Training Cub Hunt Test, **5/19/2012* *& **5/19/2012*[/COLOR]
​Saturday and Sunday , May19th & 20th, 2012
Colonial Farms Gamebird Preserve
1850 Sylvan Road
Chelsea, MI
*www.ColonialFarmsLLC.com*



*HUNT TEST OPEN TO **ALL* *FLUSHING** SPANIEL BREEDS.*
*AIREDALE TERRIERS, FLAT COATED/CURLY COATED RETRIEVERS.*
 For additional information please use this link below:
*http://www.smsstc.org/hunttest/*
*Link to SMSSTC:*
*http://www.smsstc.org/*

*Spectators are Welcome:*

Anyone is welcome to attend as a spectator. We will have several fields running the different *test* levels, as well as the water events. *You will be able to walk between them and quietly observe, but everyone must wear HUNTERS **ORANGE**(more than just a hat is required).* *Please either leave your cell phone in your vehicle or have it on vibrate. *

We increased the number of dogs to 35 per day, due to the large number of dogs we had on standby, last year. There will be flushing Spaniels, Flat Coated, Curly Coated and Airedale Terriers coming from the Midwestern states and Canada for this AKC *Hunt Test*. 

Please PM me for any further information. Thank you.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

That annoucement made me think of the first Spaniel hunt test held in Michigan.
Larry Kleck from Caledonia and I judged that event at the Brooklin state game area,
I think we had 12 dogs, Springer's Cockers's and Field spaniels. A whole lot of dogs since then.
Oh by the way I met that little Holly dog of Bob's Keep up the good work..
Off to training....


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Hal was Larry the guy who had the whisper wing dogs??

Hopefully, you and Holly will become good friends. I'm hoping she turns out to be a good one.

Do you think you'll be able to make it out to the hunt test??

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

michgundog said:


> Hal was *Larry *the guy who had the whisper wing dogs??
> 
> Hopefully, you and Holly will become good friends. I'm hoping she turns out to be a good one.
> 
> ...


Yes, I miss spoke I said Larry Kleck was from Caledonia,wrong Middleville.

Yes Wisper Wing dogs.Ironic gun over 2 dogs that go back to Larry's TUG dog today.

He maybe coming over to Chelsea the owner of the Tug Gr.Grandbabies 
Ran his Chuck dog in brace with Nancy's Reggie, Ran his bitch Tommie, solo, both dogs nicely steadied. Good marking dogs that pattern the beat nicely.

Holly, I do to, hope Bob doesn't spoil her to much befor I get her!!

I will be training that day of the test, though, thanks for the invite


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

gundogguy said:


> Yes, I miss spoke I said Larry Kleck was from Caledonia,wrong Middleville.
> 
> Yes Wisper Wing dogs.Ironic gun over 2 dogs that go back to Larry's TUG dog today.
> 
> ...


 
My Mickey dog was out of that Tug dog, good stuff there!! Funny thing is the other day a friend of mine bought a dog down in TX and it had some Whisper Wing stuff in it. I think the dog originally started out from one of Loretta's dogs and made it's way to TX. 

This summer I'm planning on meeting up with Bob and head over to your place for one of your Saturday training dates. Holly's going to have a good life, that's for sure!!


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

michgundog said:


> My Mickey dog was out of that Tug dog, good stuff there!! Funny thing is the other day a friend of mine bought a dog down in TX and it had some Whisper Wing stuff in it. I think the dog originally started out from one of Loretta's dogs and made it's way to TX.
> 
> This summer I'm planning on meeting up with Bob and head over to your place for one of your Saturday training dates. Holly's going to have a good life, that's for sure!!


Give me a heads up when you want to come so i can give you directions to the Saturday training grounds. In Constantine.
See you all of sudden!


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

gundogguy said:


> Give me a heads up when you want to come so i can give you directions to the Saturday training grounds. In Constantine.
> See you all of sudden!


We'll do, looking forward to it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry, just so it's clear the hunt test is back to back Sat and Sun 19th & 20th. So much for proof reading....


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Wish I could run but can't. :-(


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

JAM said:


> Wish I could run but can't. :-(


Maybe next year??? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Hopefully!


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

JAM said:


> Hopefully!


Maybe you and dauber could car pool down? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

We were thinking of coming down to help out this year so poor John didn't have to do everything, but then I saw the judges:evil:. So next year will be more likely. I'm sure we can get JAM down there too!


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

dauber said:


> We were thinking of coming down to help out this year so poor John didn't have to do everything, but then I saw the judges:evil:. So next year will be more likely. I'm sure we can get JAM down there too!


Sounds great!!! Yeah, John wears a lot of hats that's for sure. Are you coming down to highland to the cocker trial in September? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

dauber said:


> We were thinking of coming down to help out this year so poor John didn't have to do everything, but then I saw the judges:evil:. So next year will be more likely. I'm sure we can get JAM down there too!


Here's my problem: The local kennel club I belong to puts on 2 UKC agility trials a year - 1 in the spring and 1 in the fall. It just so happens that the spring trial is the same weekend as the AKC Hunt Test. Since I'm a member, I'm put to work. I also run my dogs. It seems it's the same weekend every year. If that should happen to change - either club - I would be sure to attend.

I'll be thinking of you though and watching for the results.

Have fun!


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

dauber said:


> We were thinking of coming down to help out this year so poor John didn't have to do everything, *but then I saw the judges:evil:.* So next year will be more likely. I'm sure we can get JAM down there too!


  None of them would know a good Flat coat Retriever if they saw one!!


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

gundogguy said:


> None of them would know a good Flat coat Retriever if they saw one!!


Who even owns a flat or curly coated in Mich? Would like to find out if their clubs plan on hosting tests. Would ne nice to title a dog in Michigan instead of driving all over at gas approaching $5 a gal.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

JAM said:


> Here's my problem: The local kennel club I belong to puts on 2 UKC agility trials a year - 1 in the spring and 1 in the fall. It just so happens that the spring trial is the same weekend as the AKC Hunt Test. Since I'm a member, I'm put to work. I also run my dogs. It seems it's the same weekend every year. If that should happen to change - either club - I would be sure to attend.
> 
> I'll be thinking of you though and watching for the results.
> 
> Have fun!


Thank you, good luck with your UKC event JAM.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dauber (Jan 11, 2010)

michgundog said:


> Sounds great!!! Yeah, John wears a lot of hats that's for sure. Are you coming down to highland to the cocker trial in September?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


No Highland. We are planning on going to the Fox Valley trial and/or Tilden Valley. They need a better planter than me for Highland. Good luck at the test Mike, we'll be looking forward to seeing the results.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

dauber said:


> No Highland. We are planning on going to the Fox Valley trial and/or Tilden Valley. *They need a better planter than me* *for Highland*. Good luck at the test Mike, we'll be looking forward to seeing the results.


 
Mike,
Just to translate the phrase that is in bold, just so there is no misunderstanding...Highland Rec area is the unshaven armpit of grounds in the Spaniel trial world!:lol::lol:

Best of luck with the May test


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

dauber said:


> Congrats Mike on the pass Sunday.
> 
> It's nice to see Mary Barna still following her springers. She used to train with us years ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, yes the clumbers are really cool to watch and very nice dogs. You would have been right at home with all the cockers that turned out. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

